# Heroes going over



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

My Heroes went over the time limit last night. Was not a big deal since I record Journeyman, but I wanted to point it out to others to pad just in case.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

I started padding Heroes by 5 minutes last season when it would always go over.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

We just watched our recording and yep, it failed to record the last bit. So we're padding now. I did see that it's going to re-air on Saturday so we're saved by that.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Just watch Journeyman... that'll do the trick for you!


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

God no, we don't need another show to watch  While I hate it when a show we watch is canceled I do breath a sigh of being released from one more show 

But it doesn't help upgrading the hard drive on the tivo for more space  lol


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> My Heroes went over the time limit last night. Was not a big deal since I record Journeyman, but I wanted to point it out to others to pad just in case.


I thought this had happened to me too. Since I record Journeyman also, I checked it, and Heroes really did end *exactly* at 7:59:59.999999. There is no Heroes on the Journeyman recording. I assume since they follow each other there is no more than a partial second gap between the two recordings.

So my initial anger at missing the end of Heroes was abated when I realized it couldn't have been more than a blink. Frustrating at first though! 

This is not to say your area didn't actually run over though. I've always been amazed at how different parts of the country have slightly variable start/stop times.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I thought this had happened to me too. Since I record Journeyman also, I checked it, and Heroes really did end *exactly* at 7:59:59.999999. There is no Heroes on the Journeyman recording. I assume since they follow each other there is no more than a partial second gap between the two recordings.
> 
> So my initial anger at missing the end of Heroes was abated when I realized it couldn't have been more than a blink. Frustrating at first though!
> 
> This is not to say your area didn't actually run over though. I've always been amazed at how different parts of the country have slightly variable start/stop times.


You didn't miss much (assuming it cut out at the same time as mine).

Ending of "recorded" Heroes:


Spoiler



Claire cuts off her pinky toe, watches it regrow, looks up to see West in the window, runs outside .... and cut



Beginning of "recorded" Journeyman:


Spoiler



Claire sees a book in the driveway and picks it up (it is old Dr. Suresh's book), and the dog is looking up and barking, and then we get "to be continued"


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

I think it's kind of funny that the Journeyman shows are showing as "clipped" due to the overlap of Heroes (10/8 & 10/15 -- Heroes: 9PM + 1:02; JM 10:01PM). But shouldn't the time that one ends match the time that the other begins since they're on the same channel? Seems like the network is releasing bad guide data for their own consecutive shows, and without overlap-protection they'd be causing the TiVo to *not* to record their own second show. As pointed at previously, we don't actually *miss* anything as long as we watch the two shows in order but it's still dumb...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> You didn't miss much (assuming it cut out at the same time as mine).
> 
> Ending of "recorded" Heroes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoiler ******.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

GoAWest said:


> I think it's kind of funny that the Journeyman shows are showing as "clipped" due to the overlap of Heroes (10/8 & 10/15 -- Heroes: 9PM + 1:02; JM 10:01PM). But shouldn't the time that one ends match the time that the other begins since they're on the same channel? Seems like the network is releasing bad guide data for their own consecutive shows, and without overlap-protection they'd be causing the TiVo to *not* to record their own second show. As pointed at previously, we don't actually *miss* anything as long as we watch the two shows in order but it's still dumb...


Journeyman is probably clipped because you probably have 1 minute of padding on the end of Heroes.

All of the listing I looked at list Heroes as 1:01 and Journeyman as 0:59


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mick66 said:


> Thanks for the spoiler ******.


Yeah.....I really appreciate that too, since I'm out of town and haven't seen the ep yet. What a jerk. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

You're correct. I had forgotten that I had added a 1-min "Stop Recording" pad to Heroes. And when the TiVo showed me the 1:02 (H) and 0.58 (J) times, I interpreted that as the "native" length of the shows, not the length + pad.



mick66 said:


> Journeyman is probably clipped because you probably have 1 minute of padding on the end of Heroes.
> 
> All of the listing I looked at list Heroes as 1:01 and Journeyman as 0:59


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

I missed the end of Heroes but looked at upcoming episodes, saw the repeat Saturday night, ah, not to worry, set that to record with padding, delete the truncated one. Sit back and wait.... Saturday morning I notice that the previously scheduled Heroes repeat is gone, replaced by The Office. NBC!!!!! (overhead Kirk scream shot from STII) Oh well, to the BitTorrent, Robin, let's go!


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Or nbc.com works just as well.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jaydro said:


> I missed the end of Heroes but looked at upcoming episodes, saw the repeat Saturday night, ah, not to worry, set that to record with padding, delete the truncated one. Sit back and wait.... Saturday morning I notice that the previously scheduled Heroes repeat is gone, replaced by The Office. NBC!!!!! (overhead Kirk scream shot from STII) Oh well, to the BitTorrent, Robin, let's go!


Yeah same thing happened to me for Heroes and my roommates and my mom for Grey's Anatomy since ABC did the same thing. This is when I hate how Tivo priority works. We get the East and West coast feeds but since I set up East coast as priority it didn't record the west coast feed since it was scheduled to record tonight's episodes.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh that's nice, Office recorded instead of the Heros episode. Tivo still titles it as Heroes however the scheduling now showed that it was the Office. The network must have changed their minds on what was going to re-air


----------



## Wekiva (Aug 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah.....I really appreciate that too, since I'm out of town and haven't seen the ep yet. What a jerk. :down: :down: :down:


Lets see...we're having a discussion about Heroes getting clipped at the end and the inevitable happens after a bit of discussion and someone lets us know what we missed. And you're surprised by this? You're still reading this thread knowing that you haven't seen the episode yet and are angry when you read the ending? And the only words your small brain can conger up is ****** and jerk?

Grow up.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Wekiva said:


> Lets see...we're having a discussion about Heroes getting clipped at the end and the inevitable happens after a bit of discussion and someone lets us know what we missed. And you're surprised by this? You're still reading this thread knowing that you haven't seen the episode yet and are angry when you read the ending? And the only words your small brain can conger up is ****** and jerk?
> 
> Grow up.


Most people should be smart enough to use spoiler tags. And of course I fully expect those that are not that smart to defend each other.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Wekiva said:


> Grow up.


You might take a minute to review the forum guidelines for posting to the TV Talk area.

Specifically, spoiler tags are expected anywhere other than the "official" thread for that week's episode. And it is the considerate thing to do.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

